# Stock of iPV5 in SS?



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (30/3/16)

Any vendors have stock of the ipv5 in SS? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whatalotigot (8/4/16)

We will be bringing these in at Foggas, yusuf


----------



## Zakariya Baker (8/4/16)

whatalotigot said:


> We will be bringing these in at Foggas, yusuf


foggas, guys i want a price list so bad you're the one store I can't get access to online ((


----------



## Morne (8/4/16)

NoonClouds have the IPV5 available in black and silver

Not on the website yet as the stock only arrived today


----------



## whatalotigot (8/4/16)

@Zakariya Baker Next week when stock arrives, you should just pull in  You are in cape town


----------



## Zakariya Baker (8/4/16)

whatalotigot said:


> @Zakariya Baker Next week when stock arrives, you should just pull in  You are in cape town


I live in Bo-kaap and have no car


----------

